# Technique threads



## Andrew Green

By Request, Here's all of the technique thread links in one place 

Arm Bar from Guard

Toe Hold From Guard

Reverse scissor Sweep

Knee Bar to Leg Scissor

Sidemount to Farside Armbar

Crossside - Keylock with legs

Mount to Shinlock

Mount - Keylock

Backmount - Calf Compression

Guard - Shinlock

Mount - Armbar

Crossside - Compression choke

Armbar - Bicep Crush

Crossside - Armbar

Crossside - Triangle

Sidemount - Keylock - arm scissor

Sidemount - Walk around to trap arm

====


MMA Section Techniques


----------



## Lisa

Can I make a suggestion and ask someone to sticky these?  They make good references.


----------



## Andrew Green

Omoplata -> Bicep Crush


----------



## arnisador

Maybe edit your first post with these updates?


----------



## Andrew Green

Front Headlock Sacrifice throw


----------



## Andrew Green

4 more added, up to 20 now


----------



## daihlo

I have tons of technique clips, too many to add in one go! Most styles covered also!

Heres some to get you going, bjj related for now.

Demian Maia - BJJ counter attacks
http://www.cagefilm.com/video/305/Demian-Maia-Science-of-Jiu-Jitsu-Counter-Attacks

Demian Maia - BJJ counter Triangle attacks
http://www.cagefilm.com/video/314/Demian-Maia-Science-of-Jiu-Jitsu-Counter-Triangle-chokes

Demian Maia - BJJ counter to Omaplata
http://www.cagefilm.com/video/315/Demian-Maia-Science-of-Jiu-Jitsu-Counter-The-Omoplata

Marcelo Garcia - BJJ grappling
http://www.cagefilm.com/video/321/Marcelo-Garcia-Brazilian-Jiu-Jitsu-1-grappling

Marcelo Garcia - BJJ pass the guard
http://www.cagefilm.com/video/323/Marcelo-Garcia-1-submission-Grappling-Passing-The-Guard

Marcelo Garcia - BJJ advanced submissions
http://www.cagefilm.com/video/322/Marcelo-Garcia-2-Brazilian-Jiu-Jitsu-Advanced-submissions


Let me know if these are helpful, if so, I can post many more. These are all from the DVD series but have been released free basicaly as adverts! They contain the shole techniques though.


----------



## callMeHawkEye

how do you ankle pick? it not really a single leg is it?


----------

